# Cobia, how to hook and catch them, trolling,.... or just sighfishing for them on top?



## VTman (Jan 12, 2009)

*Cobia, how to hook and catch them, trolling,.... or just sighfishing for them on top?*

Hi to everyone. I am new to Florida, moved here from Vermont. I used to fish up there in lakes and troll for Salmon and Lake trout. You guys are lucky to have such an abundance of fish here. I must admit your rules and regulations are a little confusing to me. Everytime I go out fishing, I am bothered by these big red fish that are "so called" _extinct_,... and have to throw them back. :hoppingmad

Anyway, I am psyched about Cobia fishing this year, and never having done it before,....would appreciate some help and tips. 

I have downriggers and wonder if they are any good trolling for Cobia? 
If so, how fast, how deep, or do I just go along the beach shores without them and stay on top water? 

In the short time I have been down here, I must say, this forum is has been great, ... and the only thing better then that, is the people I see helping others out here, *(Newbies like me). :bowdown

Any help or adviceon Cobia fishing would be appreciated,...pound test line, tackkle, lures, thanks to everyone in advance.:clap

Terence


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

*RE: Cobia, how to hook and catch them, trolling,.... or just sighfishing for them on top?*

Go into a tackle store and ask for a cobia rod setup for slamming the big boys. The rod length is usually 8' or 9'. The line if mono 30# if braid 50#. I throw cobia jigs at them when you sight fish for them on the beach, ride the color change and head east looking for a brown like log floating on the surface. Stay as far away from the fish with the boat and cast in front of the fish so he can see the jig and vary speeds to entice him to attack. You can also slow troll big live bait while you are doing it but the easiest way is to go to some inshore wreck and sit and fish and let them come to you, and when they show up here they will come up to the boat to check it out.


----------

